# Have SEF stamped "pedido"...how long until residency card?



## kent peterson (May 28, 2013)

Hi everyone:

I received my SEF stamped "pedido" last week and m wondering if I receive my residency card in the mail, or do I have to go back in to pick it up? I live in Cascais.

Thank you for any info.


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

We received our cards, about 2 weeks later, in the mail.


----------



## kent peterson (May 28, 2013)

Thank you Grammymissy! I will wait to see if I get mine in the mail. If I do not receive it in the mail, do I have to go back to the SEF people to ask about it? Thank you for getting back to me.


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

If, it does not arrive, then yes, go back, if there is an issue, they will be the ones to correct.


----------



## Speago (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi
My girlfriend registered last week and was told that they no longer issue residency cards.. Not sure if that is different because you are from the USA.


----------



## grammymissy (Jun 21, 2009)

Non Eu, if USA, so yes a residency card. If EU, then no residency card is our understanding


----------

